# moroso meet



## bigballer954life (Dec 1, 2007)

everyone that has a Nissan or Infiniti that is nicely done and that lives in Florida should come out to have a good time and to what u can run


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm down at Moroso hosting a high-performance driving school this week.


----------

